# This is getting out of hand!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, I get home today and LOK17 has blown up my front porch!!!

Old school take down

God of fire Robusto 2005
Camacho Liberty 2006/2007
Old School Oliva (insert Dave and Sam laughter here!!) MB1 very nice!!
Don Pepin JJ
Fuente Anjeo
Don Pepin El Centurion
Graycliff
P.G. Haven't seen one of these since I worked retail!

Very nice Greg, very nice....but pay back is a bitch and the foot is pissed!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just enjoy them bud!! I wanted a piece of you in a bad way! Like I said, I just hope you don't have 18 boxes of each of'em already


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great hit Greg!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is a great bomb on Bigfoot! Good job Greg!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy $hit! Sweet Hit Greg!!!!:dribble:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn thats a great hit!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Top Notch Hit!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Just enjoy them bud!! I wanted a piece of you in a bad way! Like I said, I just hope you don't have 18 boxes of each of'em already


Nope, only 10 of each!! :redface:


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

All I can say is DAMN!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Nope, only 10 of each!! :redface:


Welp, I couldn't hope for anything more then that! :brick:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*that guy has been begging to get smacked. nice job lok. you said that god of fire was going to damage someone.*


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

What is the P.G.? Great hit!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Finally Bigfoot is getting his due, it takes five regular non-Texans to do it but is still getting done!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Stogie said:


> What is the P.G.? Great hit!


Paul Garmirian. His cigars are made by some of the guys at Davidoff. Small company, not many retailers carry them, not many have heard of him.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

ereht ffuts flehs poT


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

canney said:


> ereht ffuts flehs poT


 ^
Nice

Sweet hit!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow - that is frickin' big!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow you got the s%&t kicked out of you on that one

and another ones down, another one bites the dust


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn it, mine still hasnt landed! Damn you USPS!

Damn Lok, nice hit brother! Thats some serious ass kickin there!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

NICE HIT!!!! Let us know how those GOF's are.....can't find them anywhere at any of my local B&M's.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Greg knows how to do it right. 

Awesome hit.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW, tremendous hit Greg, way to hit 'em right between the eyes!!:biggrin:
Absolutely stunning!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome hit! That is a bomb to go down in the record books!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Messin' with The Foot again! Is that such a wise choice? Nice hit, Lok. Been nice knowing ya!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow. Thats a KILLER hit!

Who knew Greg had a stash of old Olivas? Not me.


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice hit Greg. Prepare for the damage thoust is bout to recieve...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice Lok


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sweet hit
thats a town leveler bomb easily


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

whoa... god of fire.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Total destruction


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Top of the line sticks...incredibly nice and very very generous...way to go


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Phenomenal!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think we have winner.......* BOMB OF THE WEEK* great hit


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Am i the only that hit bigfoot with his own products lol ......really nice hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

another great hit on Texas:dribble:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

mitro said:


> Wow. Thats a KILLER hit!
> 
> Who knew Greg had a stash of old Olivas? Not me.


It broke my heart, but that was THE last of them, well save for two Gran Camys... Bigfoot deserved them though!!! Had to hit him with something he might not have or atleast wouldn't have to age for two years


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

jam said:


> Am i the only that hit bigfoot with his own products lol ......really nice hit


LOL!!!!!!! Ya know he has an unlimited supply of CAO's right?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Brilliant selection! I feel the power of this hit.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Helluva hit there Greg - very nice!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

havanitascigars said:


> Awesome hit! That is a bomb to go down in the record books!


Definitely a Hall of Famer right there. Oooh, that would be a cool new section. Underneath the Cigar Bombs section maybe? Have a Cigar Bomb Hall of Fame and then have some of the most senior members vote on which ones can get in? There would need to be some sort of criteria outlined, but it sounds like a pretty cool idea to me.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, very nice hit.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Couldn't have happened to a more deserving guy... Good job, Lok!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Very nice! That Oliva looks very cool, biggest box pressed stick I've seen so far.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Go get'em Big!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

thems some mighty tasty sticks you got there.


----------

